# Scarab Beetle



## Donde (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Jeff G (Feb 9, 2020)

Great image, cool scarab.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice looking Beetle......


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 13, 2020)

Cool shot! 

I like me some scarabed potatoes.


----------



## Donde (Feb 18, 2020)

For anyone interested in entomology this was subsequently identified for me as _Anatista lafereti _by the recognized authority on Tropical American Scarab beetles. It was described as a rare species and indeed I can find nothing on the internet about.


----------



## edsland (Feb 18, 2020)

Cool shot


----------



## davholla (Dec 3, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 3, 2021)

Is it missing three legs, Donde?


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 4, 2021)

Awesome catch! Very nice detail!


----------

